# I have fry!!!



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, my green and gold severums finally got it right!

I've got what looks to be around 40 severum fry in my 125 gallon tank. The parents are keeping everyone else away on the far side of the tank. This is their 3rd or 4th attempt, and this is the first time they haven't let their hunger get the best of them.

I'll probably be offering some fry to anyone that wants them in the Atlanta area in a few months!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on the fry!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Good Deal! What you goin' do 'bout keeping them alive?
Are you going to leave them in the 125? or move them to a growout tank? GOOD LUCK :idea: :king: :king:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, so far the parents are doing a great job of protecting them, so I'm going to see how things go if I leave them in the tank for a while. I don't have a grow out tank set up currently, but I will for the next time if this doesn't work out. I just started feeding them baby brine shrimp, although they still have a bit of their yolk sacs. At this stage, I'm just going to see how things go.

In the past 3 months or so, this pair has laid and fertilized their eggs 4 times, so I don't think this will be my only shot if it doesn't work out... They're a great pair!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

flynngriff, IMO you are doing the right thing. Even if this batch of fry doesn't make it, the experience, by the parent fish will strengthen the pair bond. I have a pair of F1 H. Efasciatus that just started producing fry. The several species in the Heros group ( severums ) are among my favorites. Good luck.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, maybe next time...

When I got up this morning all the fry were gone. The parents were still guarding the area where the fry had been, but there were no more fry to be seen. I'll probably try to get the to lay the eggs on a piece of slate next time and get a fry tank set up for them. Since they're breeding pretty regularly, I think I'll have plenty of chances at this...


----------

